# Best braided line for baitcasters??



## mcfish12

What is everyone's favorite braided line for baitcasters?


----------



## ParmaBass

Power Pro.........it's round and comes off the spool real smooth!


----------



## fishdealer04

For baitcasters I like Spiderwire Stealth. Spinning reels I use Fireline. I have heard good things about Power Pro, but I have had nothing but problems with it, breaking very easy and what not. Never had a problem with Spiderwire stealth though.


----------



## fishdealer04

Sorry Double post


----------



## Bad Bub

fireline. been using it since the beginning and it has never given me a reason to change. it does dig in some, but that's not as hard to deal with as people make it sound.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Power Pro again


----------



## ProAngler

Power Pro, Sufix


----------



## legendaryyaj

fishdealer04 said:


> For baitcasters I like Spiderwire Stealth. Spinning reels I use Fireline. I have heard good things about Power Pro, but I have had nothing but problems with it, breaking very easy and what not. Never had a problem with Spiderwire stealth though.


Ive had problems with stealth. I use Power Pro only. Ive tried stealth and it likes to dig into my spool. I'll cast, retrieve, then cast again and it'll just stop because it's dug in. I used it for one outing and stripped it right after.

If you want real round braid, use Suffix. It's almost like mono or flouro roundness wise. Power Pro is more flat but it works awesome.


----------



## Eriesteamer

if you can find it.then spider wire.if any you hate any this and want get rid it I take it.as all are made for differant uses.I fish all the ways thus use any thing but mono.


----------



## norseangler

I like the Spiderwire Stealth, but I've also heard good things about PowerPro. I used the early Fireline and didn't care for it, but it may be better now (the coating peeled on the early Fireline and the threads would sometimes separate).


----------



## bobby

Just bought some of the Stren Sonic Braid (65 lb) and like it much more than any of the other superlines I have used before. Like it much better than Power Pro, Fireline, and Spiderwire Stealth. Really cast smoothly and lays nicely on my citica.


----------



## Tokugawa

Spiderwire Ultracast invisibraid


----------



## soua0363

From my personal experience, I prefer Sufix braid. It cast and pitches well.


----------



## legendaryyaj

I take my comment back on Spiderwire Stealth. It was the invisibraid that I used. Its the newest invisible braid from Spiderwire.


----------



## Bass_Hawg

It&#8217;s a personal choice and you will need to make it. I used Spider wire Stealth, Fireline and Power Pro. For Me and the way I was using it fireline was horrible. Spider wire stealth was great for pitching for me....better than the power pro and I use power Pro for my other stuff. up to last year that is.

Last year 2008 I got a new Flipping reel and I seem to do better with Power pro now with my flipping and pitching with this reel so Out goes the Spider wire Stealth and in comes the Power pro.

I think it has to do with how you fish and, to go with that, the equipment that you use when you fish and finally what application you use it for.

We don&#8217;t all cast the same and we don&#8217;t all have the same reels and rods and even if we had the same reels and rods the settings on the reels would all be different for each application we fish. 

The choice is up to you. You just have to test it to see which one you like the best.


----------



## CrewCabMax

What lb test are you guys running on your baitcasters?


----------



## Bass_Hawg

I run 30 lb on almost all except for Flipping. I will use 50 lb or 65 lb for that.


----------



## Mr. Smallie

Another vote for PowerPro. I look at the spools and try to find the darkest green available. When it starts to fade, I use a green Sharpie to bring the color back. I use 50 lb. test. Works great in the rivers to bring the hogs out of the logs.


----------



## norseangler

30-pound for most spinnerbaits and Super Flukes, 50 for Carolina rig, 20-pound on Black Max 3600 for small spinnerbaits.


----------



## spfldbassguy

berkley fireline 20lb test or power pro 50lbtest.


----------

